

Ask HN: Do you use Quora? - ashitvora

Recently I'm hearing alot about Quora so thought of giving it a try. But I looked very confusing to me. I don't really get the purpose of it.<p>Does any one of you use Quora and like it?
======
malandrew
I use it a lot and prefer it to "Ask HN:"

HN is better for discussing third-party content. Quora is better for Questions
since that is what is was designed for.

The quality of both communities are comparable and I'm sure that many people
on Quora use HN and vice versa.

~~~
ashitvora
May be its only me but may be because of the UI, it looks very confusing, HN
is very straight forward.

------
ig1
Yes. The quality of answers is very high and it has strong adoption among the
startup community. You frequently get people who are the experts in their
field answering questions.

------
thetylerhayes
Almost daily. I love it.

